
WikiLeaks site's Swiss host dismisses pressure to take it offline - jacquesm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/dec/04/wikileaks-site-swiss-host-switch?intcmp=239
======
JoachimSchipper
Note: (the Guardian's) title is inaccurate - this is actually about the .ch
registrar:

'An email sent by Denis Simonet, president of the Swiss Pirate Party, to
international members of the liberal political group said: "Some minutes ago I
got good news: Switch, the registrar for .ch domains, told us that there is no
reason to block wikileaks.ch."'

